

Tough Calls: How 40 CEOs Made Their Career-defining Decisions - svag
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm?articleid=2718

======
szany
"The best way to make a defining-moment decision is to study all the facts,
learn everything you can about the circumstances you're in, the pros and cons,
the cost-benefit analysis, and then make your decision. It's really got to be
thought out."

cf. <http://www.gladwell.com/2010/2010_01_18_a_surething.html>

